# Sharjah corniche - Dhow's etc.



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just a few pics I took yesterday, I actually really like that area of Sharjah with the museums etc.

(And yes, I just took them from the car with my "gay" camera-phone


----------



## nadia519 (Jul 27, 2009)

hey there - I'm moving to sharjah in like 2 weeks. I think I'm in for a big culture shock in terms of how stuff looks in public. The cars look tiny and funny lol. What is all that, in the back, the cargo stuff?

Anything else to share about Sharjah? I'm finding lots of threads on Dubai, not as much on Sharjah.
thx



Andy Capp said:


> Just a few pics I took yesterday, I actually really like that area of Sharjah with the museums etc.
> 
> (And yes, I just took them from the car with my "gay" camera-phone


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The photos were taken in the Heritage area of Sharjah ( lots of museums to be found along this area)
This is the port area, along the corniche.

This cargo is generally all hand loaded onto these dhows and shipped to places such as India, Iraq and Iran.
Its a fab area to stroll along, and the kids and I head down to the port weekly on our trips to the library ( across the road).


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> The photos were taken in the Heritage area of Sharjah ( lots of museums to be found along this area)
> This is the port area, along the corniche.
> 
> This cargo is generally all hand loaded onto these dhows and shipped to places such as India, Iraq and Iran.
> Its a fab area to stroll along, and the kids and I head down to the port weekly on our trips to the library ( across the road).


I agree, I love it down there and the loading of the dhows with everything from aircon units to fruit to cars etc. really has to be seen to be believed!


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

wow this is interesting! does anyone who lives there knows about the expat communities, are there many Aussies?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not in sharjah corniche hun - but loads in Dubai, not many in Ajman either!


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you Andy!!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

There are a few western expats spread throughout Sharjah. It really depends upon where you are living. shoot me a personal message and I'd be happy to meet up and share my thoughts. I live on the Buhairah Corniche.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

md000 said:


> There are a few western expats spread throughout Sharjah. It really depends upon where you are living. shoot me a personal message and I'd be happy to meet up and share my thoughts. I live on the Buhairah Corniche.


Thank you! I'm still in Oz, we're heading over there in Jan to visit some friends and check out the job situation. seems to be good for me but my other half works in IT and it's hard for him, so not 100% sure on the move yet. 
I'll be in touch, thanks again for your help


----------

